
Hillary Clinton asks 'great disruptors' of Silicon Valley to 'disrupt ISIS' - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/7/9864234/hillary-clinton-disrupt-isis-encryption
======
sharemywin
She just asked silicon valley to become 10x more effective than ISIS? She sure
gets SV slang.

